# Equipment help needed



## sqwib (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey guys, I got a new project BREWING and I figure I would ask the pros for some help, I need a few supplies.

Hydrometer for Sugar wash "Hydrometer - Triple Scale" and do I need a different Hydrometer for ABV Measurements or will the triple scale do both.
Fermentation containers 7 gallons each, any good suppliers or recommendations. Was going to use a 18 Gallon Rubbermaid "Ruffneck".
Digital thermometer to read Column temperatures.
Stainless steel valves 1/4" or no lead brass with Teflon seals, no to worried about the brass, gonna do a vinegar/peroxide soak.but if the price is right I prefer the stainless.
This is for a Hypothetical Reflux Still I am Hypothetically Building.


----------



## mrspooky (Apr 8, 2014)

Hillybillystills.com   everything you hypothetically need.  youll need a different one for the ABV. Do yourself a favor and get 2 of both. nothing is worse than finishing up on a hypothetical run and busting your hydro. Fermentation containers,,,, lowes 5 gal paint bucket drill a small hole in the top put in a rubber grommet and a $2 air lock. put some cheap lykker in the airlock instead of water.  As far as thermometer's, shooting the outside of the column will get you nowhere. you can install a thermo in the top end of the column to measure vapor temps, but to be honest you don't need one at all just learn to  drive your hypothetical reflux column. Don't use brass and don't try to pickle it....... here is my hypothetical reflux column for making essential oils :usa:













WP_001008.jpg



__ mrspooky
__ Apr 8, 2014


















WP_000953.jpg



__ mrspooky
__ Apr 8, 2014





 
 spooky


----------



## sqwib (Apr 9, 2014)

MrSpooky said:


> Hillybillystills.com everything you hypothetically need. youll need a different one for the ABV. Do yourself a favor and get 2 of both. nothing is worse than finishing up on a hypothetical run and busting your hydro. Fermentation containers,,,, lowes 5 gal paint bucket drill a small hole in the top put in a rubber grommet and a $2 air lock. put some cheap lykker in the airlock instead of water. As far as thermometer's, shooting the outside of the column will get you nowhere. you can install a thermo in the top end of the column to measure vapor temps, but to be honest you don't need one at all just learn to drive your hypothetical reflux column. Don't use brass and don't try to pickle it....... here is my hypothetical reflux column for making essential oils
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow a flute still... very nice.

That is freaking massive.

_Don't use brass and don't try to pickle it_ any suggestion on a needle valve (stainless)

I see you got a parrot for your hydrometer, Gonna start working on the parrot this week as I don't have all the stuff needed for the column yet, just ordered the Sanke Keg connector

Thermo placement.













thermo.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 9, 2014






_but to be honest you don't need one at all just learn to drive your hypothetical reflux column_. I feel safer using one till I am comfortable with adjusting the reflux and takeoff and when to make my cuts.

_you'll need a different one for the ABV._ Any suggestions?

I will be getting two of each as you suggest, you bring up a very good point.

Shine on brother!


----------



## mrspooky (Apr 9, 2014)

I built that Flute about 5 years ago when we were working on different perforated plates, placement how many holes, depth of over flow in the plates and such. I would almost say that that rig is a prototype of the modern flute.. Im really not too familiar with your type of column so I cant say much about needle valve placement, or where to get them or thermo placement for that matter. Best way to learn cuts is to collect in 1/2 pint jars and number them as you pull them. let them rest for a day and then go back and smell them. Also as your pulling them from the condenser, get a little in you hand, smell it and feel it. make mental notes and youll figure it out.  Also take note of touch and smell and compare it to your stream,,,, just by watching your flow youll eventually be able to identify heads hearts and tails. 

  Check out this condenser I engine turned













DSCF3238.JPG



__ mrspooky
__ Apr 9, 2014






Here is pretty much the inside of a flute 5 years ago













DSCF3137.JPG



__ mrspooky
__ Apr 9, 2014


----------

